# Je kunt me dat hebben verteld



## Dalieux

*I believe (1) and (2) have distinct meanings. Are my interpretations correct?*
1) Je had me dat moeten vertellen - You should have told me that (but you didn't!)
2) Je moet me dat hebben verteld  - You must have told me that (in the sense of "well, if I know this fact, it's clearly because you told me that at some point..."

*I tried to apply these same structures to (3) and (4), but this time with "kunnen". Any thoughts?*
3) Je had me dat kunnen vertellen - You could have told me that (but you didn't!)
4) Je kunt me dat hebben verteld - grammatical? I made this sentence in analogy with (2), but I'm not sure if it's even possible and, if so, if it would mean anything different from (3).


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

In my modest opinion, all sentences are correct,


----------



## Mike Hunt

1 en 3 zijn goed, maar 2 en 4 zou een Nederlander anders zeggen:

Je moest me dat vertellen.
Je zou me dat moeten hebben verteld.
Je zou me dat verteld moeten hebben.

Je kon me dat vertellen.
Je zou me dat kunnen hebben verteld.
Je zou me dat verteld kunnen hebben.


----------



## Perecito2003

De eerste drie zinnen zijn goed, maar de vierde klinkt ietwat raar, die zou ik zelf niet gebruiken. Je interpretatie van de zinnen is goed


----------



## ThomasK

Mike Hunt said:


> 1 en 3 zijn goed, maar 2 en 4 zou een Nederlander anders zeggen:
> 
> Je moest me dat vertellen.
> Je zou me dat moeten hebben verteld.
> Je zou me dat verteld moeten hebben.
> 
> Je kon me dat vertellen.
> Je zou me dat kunnen hebben verteld.
> Je zou me dat verteld kunnen hebben.


 In mijn ogen (oren) zijn dat verschillende zinnen; het is een heel andere betekenis.
- *4* is voor mij perfect mogelijk, maar relatief moeilijk. Meaning: the *possibility *is real that you have told me. Zoiets als : _het kan best dat je mij zoiets verteld hebt_, maar... (Er is misschien nog een verschil van nuance, maar toch...) 
*- 3  *would be a* blame*: _you should have told m_e. [Strictly speaking _Je zou me dat hebben moeten vertellen_ should be possible too, but I am not even quite sure about the form, because it is so intricate, with three infinitives in a row... The _had _version is quite, quite common.]


----------



## Dalieux

ThomasK said:


> Meaning: the *possibility *is real that you have told me. Zoiets als : _het kan best dat je mij zoiets verteld hebt_, maar... (Er is misschien nog een verschil van nuance, maar toch...)



So "Je kunt me dat hebben verteld" means something like "you may very well have told me that (but I can't remember now)", right?

I see it's not a very common way to express this idea, though, so thanks for including an alternative.


----------



## ThomasK

Indeed. And it may not be that common, but it is not un-common, I would say, not in Flanders. I hear it from time to time.


----------



## Mike Hunt

ThomasK said:


> In mijn ogen (oren) zijn dat verschillende zinnen; het is een heel andere betekenis.
> - *4* is voor mij perfect mogelijk, maar relatief moeilijk. Meaning: the *possibility *is real that you have told me. Zoiets als : _het kan best dat je mij zoiets verteld hebt_, maar... (Er is misschien nog een verschil van nuance, maar toch...)



Aan die betekenis had ik niet gedacht, dat het dus misschien wel verteld werd, maar onzeker is of dat zo is. In dat geval zou ik zeggen:

Het zou kunnen dat je me dat hebt verteld.



> *- 3  *would be a* blame*: _you should have told m_e. [Strictly speaking _Je zou me dat hebben moeten vertellen_ should be possible too, but I am not even quite sure about the form, because it is so intricate, with three infinitives in a row... The _had _version is quite, quite common.]



Inderdaad zijn dat meer woorden dan nodig. In de betekenis met een verwijt kan het eigenlijk heel simpel:

Je zou me dat vertellen.
Je zou met dat moeten vertellen.

Zo is het wel een andere werkwoordstijd, waardoor het tijdstip wanneer iemand iets moest vertellen anders kan zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

I quite agree: 1 and 3 are quite alright, but 2 and 4 are less common. 

As for 2: when expressing possibility I will  not so often use "kunnen" as an auxiliary with infinitives. "Hij kan het gedaan hebben"' is quite possible but we generally prefer something like "Misschien heeft hij ..." and as you say, a separate main clause like "Het kan ..." 
As for 4: I prefer the pluperfect as your sentences refer to a duty, or ..., but pluperfect refers to "failed duty". 

@Dalieux: It might be better to fpcus on the most common idiomatic versions/ expression of speech acts (liek [expressing] possibility, criticizing, suggesting, ...)  and then vary - if you are still learning. Just a hint.


----------



## Dalieux

I just got a bit confused as to which sentences you are referring when you say 2 and 4, because in my original 2 I didn't use "kunnen".


----------



## ThomasK

You're right, I am sorry!  I meant 4, not 2, in my first note. This is the correct version!


ThomasK said:


> As for *4*: when expressing possibility I will  not so often use "kunnen" as an auxiliary with infinitives. "Hij kan het gedaan hebben"' is quite possible but we generally prefer something like "Misschien heeft hij ..." and as you say, a separate main clause like "Het kan ..."



The other note was a note on Mike Hunt's second consideration, using a conditional (_would_), not a past:


ThomasK said:


> As for Mike's second suggestion ('je zou me ...'): I prefer the pluperfect as your sentences refer to a duty, whereas pluperfect refers to "failed duty".


----------

